# Catawba and West...



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm hell bent on getting out next weekend in my new rig. I have not seen any reports for Catawba and the cans??? Thinking of trolling around that area and possibly jigging near the reefs. I'm a good 1 1/2 hours away. Still too early or can some one chime in? My knowledge tells me that they SHOULD be around... Where would YOU go? Thanks!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Going to be choppy.. if wind stays the same


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

a little to cold to jig unless your in the 30' range and ice jig them i would troll bandits and p 10s around the south passage area good luck


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Have you been out yet Sady Dog? I want to haul my boat up next weekend.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

last time was before tip up town so like december? i am heading up next weekend have a lot to do though? my slide out floor needs fixed and i need to take the lower unit of the Grady need to get that cavitation plate fixed and check the water pump out


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

i will try to head out with Jerry maybe one day


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Tons of fish west of Catabwa towards E and F but no takers trolling or ice bait jigging today. I think the latter had more to do with water clarity than anything. Water temp was 34.8° F so still a bit cold for jigging on drift.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Eric, I think you just made up our minds for us.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was up at the lake about a month ago. We fished through the south passage and over by Green Island. We found some nice marks on spots we had marked from ice fishing previous years and we spot locked on them and jigged them with ice jigs. Missed a couple bites but managed to catch 3. Marks moved higher up as the sun came up and warmed up so we ended up trolling through the same area to catch the rest of our fish. Water is probably too cold to really drift around like you would in a couple keeps and jig, but if you can get on the fish and stay on them you can jig them with swedish pimples and jigging raps, etc...


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Had a super slow start to the day starting by F and up almost to E can where the cleaner water was. Had only one pull back in that area in nearly 2.5 hours. Lots of fish in the mud but couldn't get anything going. Headed over by the cliffs off Catawba where we had two more pull backs with 0 fish. By then it was nearly 1pm so we were heading towards the Shoals and came to the SE side of Kellys and found good marks. Pack of 4-5 boats were there and we set up East of them. Pulled 2 fish quickly and missed 2 more. MageeEast had a tip at the dock that sent us back West. By then it was nearly 4:30, so we set up and started trolling handling 8 more by 5:45. We had 8 of our 10 fish that went over 10.4lbs with our biggest 11.7lbs 31.25." Nice quality fish that were all healthy and released. Bandits unassisted 45-85' and P10's 20/20 - 35/35 with 1oz. Speed Racer P10, Marvin, Leroy did best. In Bandit, green clown did best but no real consistency to color today. Water temp in the morning was 34.4 and ended 36.2 degrees. We caught fish going anywhere from 0.8 - 1.3 but around 1.0 was best. Also a special thanks to BC Custom Lures for painting my customs. Really well done especially with the red hook on the back! Had a great crew today that made for a fun trip!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report Brahma! Good effort on your part for staying with it !!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

When you went back west was to cleaner or dirtier water?


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Had a super slow start to the day starting by F and up almost to E can where the cleaner water was. Had only one pull back in that area in nearly 2.5 hours. Lots of fish in the mud but couldn't get anything going. Headed over by the cliffs off Catawba where we had two more pull backs with 0 fish. By then it was nearly 1pm so we were heading towards the Shoals and came to the SE side of Kellys and found good marks. Pack of 4-5 boats were there and we set up East of them. Pulled 2 fish quickly and missed 2 more. MageeEast had a tip at the dock that sent us back West. By then it was nearly 4:30, so we set up and started trolling handling 8 more by 5:45. We had 8 of our 10 fish that went over 10.4lbs with our biggest 11.7lbs 31.25." Nice quality fish that were all healthy and released. Bandits unassisted 45-85' and P10's 20/20 - 35/35 with 1oz. Speed Racer P10, Marvin, Leroy did best. In Bandit, green clown did best but no real consistency to color today. Water temp in the morning was 34.4 and ended 36.2 degrees. We caught fish going anywhere from 0.8 - 1.3 but around 1.0 was best. Also a special thanks to BC Custom Lures for painting my customs. Really well done especially with the red hook on the back! Had a great crew today that made for a fun trip!
> 
> View attachment 232248
> 
> ...


Very nice job, great pics, nice release!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jim Stedke said:


> When you went back west was to cleaner or dirtier water?


Jim it was 10-12" of clarity.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Based on what I saw yesterday on the sonar somebody is going to have a field day this week if they can get out before the next blow. Water clarity was just a tad bit smokey west of Catabwa but it should be really nice today or tomorrow. There are tons of fish from the cans to Green Island.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice work Josh! I got stubborn and refused to get the trolling rods back out.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MageeEast said:


> Based on what I saw yesterday on the sonar somebody is going to have a field day this week if they can get out before the next blow. Water clarity was just a tad bit smokey west of Catabwa but it should be really nice today or tomorrow. There are tons of fish from the cans to Green Island.


Totally agree. One spot isn't holding fish. One spot we found yesterday happened to be holding ACTIVE fish. We had great marks everywhere we went as I would rather boat ride at speed searching for fish than to fish dead water with few marks.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Looks like crummy weather for the weekend... Wish I could take off during the week! I'm hoping the forecast changes. I'd request PTO for Wednesday next week but a lot can change in that time... decisions decisions...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heading out in the morning out of Catawba.Maiden voyage for the year in my boat. Will post later tomorrow night


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Heading out in the morning out of Catawba.Maiden voyage for the year in my boat. Will post later tomorrow night


Good luck!


----------



## tater140 (Jun 10, 2013)

We will be headed of Catawaba tomorrow am as well.... Best of luck to you. Send me a pm if you want to exchange cell #'s and try to figure out the fish.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll be there as well call for Tyler on the radio


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

When you leaving Tyler? We're planning on around 530 from hartville. After stopping should put us there around 8


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Erieangler51 said:


> Heading out in the morning out of Catawba.Maiden voyage for the year in my boat. Will post later tomorrow night


I'm beyond pumped for my maiden voyage! Good luck! Anxious to hear your report


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Erieangler I am leaving from hartville as well I should be up to the ramp between 8-830 I drive a white chevy with a White Sea hunt boat with a blue bottom if unsee me say hi if u live in the same neck of the woods we should meet.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

mtkjay8869 said:


> Erieangler I am leaving from hartville as well I should be up to the ramp between 8-830 I drive a white chevy with a White Sea hunt boat with a blue bottom if unsee me say hi if u live in the same neck of the woods we should meet.


Good luck Tyler! Ryan and I are hoping to head up Friday (weather permitting).


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Black quad cab f150 with a black and white ranger behind her. I thought I remembered that you lived in hartville as well. We talked at hot waters the day that jacka$$ swiped your new truck


----------



## grubbus (Mar 19, 2017)

Northwest of kelleys


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Its very dense fog this am here. Will be out at 2 30 today. Launching Mazurik.
Island Troller. Green Lund
Channel 79


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to try and get out after work late this afternoon.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

MageeEast said:


> I am going to try and get out after work late this afternoon.


Good luck ! I Just had retina surgery (unexpected) and the surgery crew said all I talked about was fishing when I was sedated > I had plans to be out the next three days!!!


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

kisherfisher said:


> Good luck ! I Just had retina surgery (unexpected) and the surgery crew said all I talked about was fishing when I was sedated > I had plans to be out the next three days!!!


Just goes to show even in our sleep we are thinking about fishing!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Quick question for everyone... I see a lot of 'Channel 79' for your VHF radios. I have one, is that the channel most fisherman use out on the lake? I'll be happy to give tips or lack of in the chatter out there lol


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

West yes 79 is the common channel. Closer to cleveland, then it seems there is a lot of channel 68.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Majority I've seen use 79 from Huron on west. A few run on 68.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Any particular reason why? I primarily fish out of the CLE and surrounding area but while on the western basin, I guess I'll be on 79 and change to 68 as I move east...


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

Where is BC Custom Located? Always looking for new crankbaits. 
Thanks!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Milford Center, OH
Syclone on OGF or you can PM me for his cell.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, hope you guys do good . I'm stuck waiting till this weekend to try and go.


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Left yesterday right after sun up out of Catawba in the dark fog. Made our way to Kelleys and trolled north , hooked up right away then nothing for 2.5 hours. Lots of fish there, couldn't get em going . So we moved, hit the Hole, jigged lots of marks no takers. Still fog. Went to cliffs jigged lost one,by then its about 2:00 fog lifted ,ran to north of reefs ,water was better stained ,started trolling picked one up right way. Then started to take on water. My livewell pump broke off at the connection, water was coming in like a garden hose, and man its in a horrible spot to get too. Mean while we have another fish on but cant get to the rod to land it. Due to bilge pump running non-stop trying to fix leak. I finally got it plugged with a AA battery wrapped with a ziplock baggy. Actually worked pretty good. Picked up another one real quick. Wanted to stay but wasn't worth the risk with cold water temps, so we packed up and headed in leaving a good bite. . Unassisted deep divers 75 to 100 back.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Fishalot said:


> Left yesterday right after sun up out of Catawba in the dark fog. Made our way to Kelleys and trolled north , hooked up right away then nothing for 2.5 hours. Lots of fish there, couldn't get em going . So we moved, hit the Hole, jigged lots of marks no takers. Still fog. Went to cliffs jigged lost one,by then its about 2:00 fog lifted ,ran to north of reefs ,water was better stained ,started trolling picked one up right way. Then started to take on water. My livewell pump broke off at the connection, water was coming in like a garden hose, and man its in a horrible spot to get too. Mean while we have another fish on but cant get to the rod to land it. Due to bilge pump running non-stop trying to fix leak. I finally got it plugged with a AA battery wrapped with a ziplock baggy. Actually worked pretty good. Picked up another one real quick. Wanted to stay but wasn't worth the risk with cold water temps, so we packed up and headed in leaving a good bite. . Unassisted deep divers 75 to 100 back.


To bad about your misfortune on the boat but you improvised well enough to get back in.Just a suggestion,I carry extra transom drain plugs with me for what ever reason.Maybe that might have worked for you.Live well lines are open holes to the water and stuff like that can happen.Just a suggestion for the old "YOU NEVER KNOW".


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Deep divers??? Bandit, deep husky jerk, deep rogue, T20, Bay Rat, Reefrunner, Thundersticks, 25A bomber, flicker minnow, tail dancer, or other???

Glad you got in OK


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Glad you made it in okay! That's scary to be taking on water in these cold temps. If you go in the drink, you'll be in a real predicament real quick


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishalot said:


> Left yesterday right after sun up out of Catawba in the dark fog. Made our way to Kelleys and trolled north , hooked up right away then nothing for 2.5 hours. Lots of fish there, couldn't get em going . So we moved, hit the Hole, jigged lots of marks no takers. Still fog. Went to cliffs jigged lost one,by then its about 2:00 fog lifted ,ran to north of reefs ,water was better stained ,started trolling picked one up right way. Then started to take on water. My livewell pump broke off at the connection, water was coming in like a garden hose, and man its in a horrible spot to get too. Mean while we have another fish on but cant get to the rod to land it. Due to bilge pump running non-stop trying to fix leak. I finally got it plugged with a AA battery wrapped with a ziplock baggy. Actually worked pretty good. Picked up another one real quick. Wanted to stay but wasn't worth the risk with cold water temps, so we packed up and headed in leaving a good bite. . Unassisted deep divers 75 to 100 back.


Nice save "Mcgiver" with the battery plug! Too bad you had this happen when you were catching fish. Thanks for report.
I lost my bilge pump, on my old Tracker, to a piece of 20 lb. test mono that got sucked into, and jammed the impeller while I was running from 5' seas and spray in November two years ago. We limped into Huron ramp half full of water and taking on more with every wave. Wished I had two bilge pumps then!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I am surprised on that hose don't you have a shut off ball valve I have a thru hull fitting on that with a shut off then my wash down has a shut off also and that is mounted right to the thru hull so if hose breaks then turn off fitting


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

glad you got in also.
what depths are you jigging off the cliffs? or anywhere this time? Is it too early for the reefs 10-15 feet depths?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

rickerd said:


> glad you got in also.
> what depths are you jigging off the cliffs? or anywhere this time? Is it too early for the reefs 10-15 feet depths?


I typically like to see water temps above 38 degrees. Not saying they can't or won't be there, just saying numbers start showing up after. At 40 game on!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks brahmabull,
40 degrees seems like a magic number for cold blooded fish. Steelhead start being much more active at 40 degree water too.
Rickerd


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've made up my mind. I'm heading up Saturday morning. I'll be out of Catawba or Mazurik at day break. Channel 79 FISHAHOLIC. Let's fill some coolers!


----------



## kpredator (Oct 24, 2014)

As far as bilge pumps.
We have two. I also have one
Rigged up with alligator clips
Wired long and with a long discharge
Hose. I've thrown it to a few
Boats over the years


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

QUESTION; If I launch in Ohio, Am I able to fish the MI waters of Erie with just an Ohio fishing license? Specifically the Luna Pier, Grandview area???


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> QUESTION; If I launch in Ohio, Am I able to fish the MI waters of Erie with just an Ohio fishing license? Specifically the Luna Pier, Grandview area???


NO NO NO !!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

joekacz said:


> NO NO NO !!


DANG! lol


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

KPI said:


> I am surprised on that hose don't you have a shut off ball valve I have a thru hull fitting on that with a shut off then my wash down has a shut off also and that is mounted right to the thru hull so if hose breaks then turn off fitting


 It broke off right on the livewell pumps outlet. No shut off would have worked, coming right out of pump outlet. I thought the same thing, it should have a shut off. Its an I/O so its located behind the engine impossible to get to looks like I am going to have to pull lower unit and remove exhaust to fix it correctly. Poor engineering on location. Ill fab up a longer tube with better accessibility and a shut off. Gonna wait till after the spring bite to fix. Ill just plug it for now and run without a live well.


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

J


rickerd said:


> glad you got in also.
> what depths are you jigging off the cliffs? or anywhere this time? Is it too early for the reefs 10-15 feet depths?


Fished 25 to 30 ft anywere in there to Mouse has been good to me. Reefs will be on fire soon with the coming warm up and water temps climb into the forties.


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

kpredator said:


> As far as bilge pumps.
> We have two. I also have one
> Rigged up with alligator clips
> Wired long and with a long discharge
> ...


Right on I carry a spare pump also, spare battery extra drain plugs . The whole I might need this one day box, lol. Can never be to safe. Now if I can just bottle some luck I'd be good to go.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

joekacz said:


> NO NO NO !!


You must be licensed in both waters. In addition, if you launch in Ohio, you must adhere to Ohio catch limits. I'm not sure of Michigan limits, but until May 1st, Ohio limit is 4 Walleye.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

KaGee said:


> You must be licensed in both waters. In addition, if you launch in Ohio, you must adhere to Ohio catch limits. I'm not sure of Michigan limits, but until May 1st, Ohio limit is 4 Walleye.


Oh I'm no green horn to fishing Erie but this is my first time as a skipper and I'm in compliance and familiar w/ everything OHIO and knew that Canadian waters are off limits without licenses, etc. Wasn't sure about MI, PA or NY waters on Lake Erie


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Fishalot,
Thank you for reply.
Since you are going to rework your fishbox intake, you might want to locate it easy to access with a shut-off valve right in the hull. Mine was manufactured like that and has worked well.

Though last year first time out I forgot to close the valve, while the pump hose was not connected. Both things I do to winterize. So after fishing for 15 mins, my buddy asks me why my bilge pump is running and immediately I remembered. Closed the valve and all was good.

My pump broke last year and I will just bucket the water into the fishbox this time of year.

Rickerd


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Deep divers??? Bandit, deep husky jerk, deep rogue, T20, Bay Rat, Reefrunner, Thundersticks, 25A bomber, flicker minnow, tail dancer, or other???
> 
> Glad you got in OK


Bandits, black wonder bread, Taildancer purple chrome.


----------

